# 32 and Colonoscopy



## 22964 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi all, first off let me thank you for all your posts. I am having my first scope on July 12th. Part of me felt like a military hospital guniea pig, but after reading all your posts I see that many of you have had scopes to determine IBS. I have worked myself up over the last week know I have to have a scope.Stupid question one poster wrote she had vaseline, does that help when going to the bathroom?What have people found that works for IBS? I'm a stress mongor. I was hoping after moving with my navy husband and not working such a stressful job I would be better. I feel like now I have too much time on my hands and my body is catching up with all the stress I've put upon myself.Thanks in advance


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

you will be fine with your scope!!Its no biggie you will be in and out in know time i was 35 when i had mine but this month i having the camera pill done!If you can get your stress undercontroll your symtoms will not be that bad stress is the worse thing on your bowells!!


----------



## 22964 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Forrest!Thank you for the post.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I've only had one colonoscopy. I'm 35. They knocked me out when I had mine. I rememeber nothing. Drinking the stuff was the bad part for me, but I think it was because I was getting dehydrated before I started drinking the stuff. I can see where vaseline would help cause you do get raw from whipping. I'm a military wife to, and I can understand completely why you are stressed.


----------



## 13706 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,I had my first scope two months ago. I had so much fear of this it took me a whole year to work up to the idea.Now I am really glad I finally had it done. The relief I feel is enormous. I now know for certain that I don't have cancer or anything else going on in there other than IBS. Cancer kills but IBS is managable.I was wheeled into the surgery room and was out like a light from the drugs. I woke up in recovery. I don't remember a thing. It was a breeze. I was given a tranquilizer before hand and that helps.The very worst part was the night before and taking the laxative to clean you out. The key here is to drink lots and lots and lots and lots of water. Do not miss this. It will help your body deal with the situation with greater ease. The pre-op nurse clued me in on this and I heeded her advice and was glad I did.Follow the directions exactly for the laxative cleaning. There was a man in the same morning as me and they refused to do the scope because he did not do the cleanse right. So he had to do it all over again. I used FleetÂ® Phospho-sodaÂ® Oral Saline Laxative. It is two small bottles taken a time apart.Yes, after each toilet visit use some creme of some sort on your rear to help with the irritation from going so much. It does help alot. I used creme but I'm sure vaseline works good too.Here is a site that will explain the scope to you if you are interested: scopeHere is another site that gave me the courage to finally go for the scope: people talk What can be done for IBS. Diet. Eat differently. It really does make a difference and you can be basically symptom free and live normally as long as you eat a certain way. If you remain true to the diet the pain and spasm and constipation and diaherra go away. Heres the site that made a diffence for me. It has all kinds of diet info from a 20 year IBS person. helpibs Please don't worry so much. Just get thro the night before. It does not hurt if you drink lots of water, it's just going to the bathroom alot. Then you will be asleep for the scope. Ask the pre-op doctor to make sure you are good and asleep. You won't remember a thing. And there are no after effects.God Bless and take good care of yourselfMaureen


----------



## 22325 (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks sunglee for your reasurring words . I am waiting for an appt for a colonoscopy to diagnose IBS, or should I say rule out anything else . I have already had an endoscopy so I was pleased to hear you're given a sedative as i was for the endo'.thanks


----------



## 13706 (Jun 13, 2006)

A tip: if you are getting an endoscope done and a colonscope done do yourself a favor and minimize your stress level by asking that they be done at the same time.I had them both done together at the same appointment. It puts all the stress into one appointment time. And I was put to sleep so I did not remember anything of both procedures. I am not a person who likes to be awake for these things. I'm in Canada. Maybe they will not do both together in other countries, I don't know but it doesn't hurt to ask.God Bless, take good careMaureen


----------



## 13706 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just to be clear.....the sedative was given before you reach the surgery room. Once you are in the surgery room you are given a pain killer and an anesthetic and to put you out. If you find you are not quite asleep but want to be you can tell the anesthesiologist you are uncomfortable and need more.God BlessMaureen


----------



## 22964 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Maureen!!Thank you so much for all your info. I am getting both done at the same time. endo and colon. Dr. pretty sure I don't have an ulcer and it is IBS but just to rule everything out.Thank you for the tip on the meds. I don't want to be awake or semi awake for either.Are you on meds for IBS? What has worked for you? Not worked?Thank you again. I feel much better from everyone's post here.K


----------

